# 2017 Japan edit



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

jliu said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been a long time since I've posted but wanted to get everyone's feedback on a recent edit I just finished. This was my first time ever filming with a GoPro and putting together an edit so I welcome the feedback.
> 
> https://youtu.be/E7UlFJqMnAc


Sweet edit. Loved the bloopers segment, gives it a more real feel esp when on trips with the crew lol. Loved the song choice also.

*sigh, reminds me of how much I miss riding tho :crying: lol.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice, well done. I like the bloopers, too, always entertaining.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it winter yet?


----------

